# Proftpd user problem!

## Ryan

Hi again.

I'm having a slight issue with proftpd on my gentoo-box, as it seems it won't let anything but anonymous users through it's barricades. I can NOT get my standard users to authenticate to it.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

The log file shows:

```
 [proftpd] - FTP session opened

[proftpd] - PAM(ryan): Authentication failure

[proftpd] - USER ryan (Login failed): Incorrect password

[proftpd] - FTP session closed.

```

... and it just keeps on doing that, regardless of what I come up with.

ServerType = Standalone

AuthPAM = off

AuthPAMAuthoritative = off

DefaultServer = on

... and so on.

I've copied a ftpusers file from my other SuSE distrib. I've copied the /etc/pam.d/ftpd file from the SuSE distrib. I've even borrowed the SuSE proftpd.conf file. Nothing works.

Can anyone pleeeeaase help me with this? I'm starting to pull hair out soon... and there's not much hair to go on either.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Thanks!

I'm looking forward to it!

Ryan.

----------

## proxy

i think you need to enable AuthPAM

worked for me  :Razz: 

----------

## Ryan

AuthPAM has been both on and off in the proftpd.conf file. So has AuthPAMAuthoritative and a million other funny things...

The part that I don't understand is, that the proftpd.conf that purrs like a kitten on my SuSE doesn't make any difference on the Gentoo.

HA!  :Shocked: 

Sitting here fiddling with it... IT WORKS!!  :Very Happy: 

The user had to have a /bin/bash after the name and stuff in the passwd file. 

Why's that anyway?  :Question: 

Can you (or anyone else) tell me the 100% correct procedure of adding a new user to the system?

Thanks!

Ryan.

----------

## TheWart

When I was reading up on FTP junk, I read that an easy way to add a user was to add them to the system (via 'useradd') and then add them with the ftp-program.  BUT, be sure they have a shell defined in /etc/passwd, b/c if they dont, they wont be able to login, and ssh wont work if you try that...and on and on.

----------

## handsomepete

A reeeeal easy way to add users is to emerge superadduser from /usr/portage/app-admin... it helps you remember to add to groups and setup passwords/etc....

----------

## amigadave

If a user doesn't have a valid shell but you want to allow them access through proftpd then use

```

RequireValidShell off

```

in the server configuration part of proftpd.conf

This is great because it means that a user can be given only ftp access (no ssh, etc.) for extra security.

----------

## Ryan

Thanks everyone!  :Smile: 

I think I've got it now.

Another problem has surfaced, but just to keep it clean, I'll post it in an new thread.   :Wink: 

Ryan.

----------

